# Met's 2017-18 Season announced



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

After several seasons that I thought were rather dull ... they've done it again!! The Met just announced its 2017-18 season and it's full of standards and warhorses. Maybe I'm just getting old.

http://www.metopera.org/About/Press-Releases/2017-18Season/

The Live in HD selections do not pique my interest either:

The 2017-18 season of The Met: Live in HD will kick off October 7 with Norma. The series will continue with Die Zauberflöte (October 14), The Exterminating Angel (November 18), Tosca (January 27), L'Elisir d'Amore (February 10), La Bohème (February 24), Semiramide (March 10), Così fan tutte (March 31), Luisa Miller (April 14), and Cendrillon (April 28).

I'll have to invest in some live streaming service that shows other venues.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I'm really interested in seeing the HD of _The Exterminating Angel_. I really enjoyed the audio stream from Salzburg last summer. I'm also excited about _Semiramide_. I have some interest in _Norma_, _Die Zauberflöte_ (since it's the full opera, in German), and _Cendrillon_.

I'm might be interested in a trip to NYC in late February/early March where I could see the revivals of _Parsifal_ and _Elektra_ along with _Semiramide_ (all of which have great casts).

If I still lived in NYC there are operas (and casts) I'd be interested in, and I'm sure I'd be entering their lottery frequently.

But I don't particularly disagree. But I don't expect the Met to be that exciting. Part of the reason I loved living in NYC was that there were so many other companies that put on opera, often performing works further outside the standard repertory.

Same with living here in the Bay Area. San Francisco Opera is a great company, and they've had a surprising number of world premieres over the past decade (around 10?) but they still spend a lot of time on the most popular and most performed works. They're the best company in town, but I also wouldn't want to be without the smaller companies around performing other works.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Norma's cast looks spectacular. 
But did you see _Cosi fan tutte_? ..... I don't even have words to describe what an atrocity it looks like it's going to be...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you very much for posting, looks very promising!!!

Sondra Radvanovsky, one of the world's leading interpreters of the role, opposite Joyce DiDonato as Adalgisa and Joseph Calleja as Pollione - 
I see a DVD coming on already!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Andris Nelsons conducts a new staging of Puccini's dramatic tragedy, directed by Sir David McVicar. Kristine Opolais and Jonas Kaufmann star as the heroine Tosca and her lover Cavaradossi, with Bryn Terfel as the villainous Scarpia.





> In April, Anna Netrebko adds a new role to her Met repertory as the title diva, opposite Marcelo Álvarez as Cavaradossi. Michael Volle and George Gagnidze share the role of Scarpia during April and May performances with Bertrand de Billy conducting. -


Now this is strange, must be friction between Anna and Jonas.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ma7730 said:


> Norma's cast looks spectacular.
> *But did you see Cosi fan tutte? *..... I don't even have words to describe what an atrocity it looks like it's going to be...


Saw it last year. Quite enjoyable!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Opera tickets at the Met are very expensive.

The people who attend by subscription are usually very conservative listeners.

They expect the old warhorses, year after year.

You upset them with too many Lulu's and they will flee.

Simple economics!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Now this is strange, must be friction between Anna and Jonas.


I

It is simple. Her Nebs was not available in those months. She also decided against doing Norma.
Both productions should likely be the highlights of the season.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> I
> 
> It is simple. Her Nebs was not available in those months. She also decided against doing Norma.
> Both productions should likely be the highlights of the season.


The staging looks stunning anyway.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

So apparently my birthday next April is 'significant' and therefore for many years the plan has been to make an excuse for my first visit to the Met. 

However, the Marshallian Belowpar has taken the ban on travel and the promised wall personally, and will not be seeking entry under the present conditions.

Quite a dilemma.....


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Belowpar said:


> So apparently my birthday next April is 'significant' and therefore for many years the plan has been to make an excuse for my first visit to the Met.
> 
> However, the Marshallian Belowpar has taken the ban on travel and the promised wall personally, and will not be seeking entry under the present conditions.
> 
> Quite a dilemma.....


Other opera houses and countries are available. How about Russia? ;-)


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Saw it last year. Quite enjoyable!


No, no...They're doing a new production set in 1950's coney island-complete with bearded ladies (which they advertised, strangely).


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, the Met's repertoire for next season could have been more adventurous , but I'm really curious about the Thomas Ades opera and am glad to see Massenet's Cendrillon being done there for the first time. It's a charming and elegant opera . Also glad to the the return of Semiramide .
But it's just too early to judge the season from mere announcements . This is always the case .
If you consider the Met's repertoire as awhole within the past ten or more seasons, it's actually been admirably diverse and interesting , with many operas you would never have expected them to do in past decades .
For example : Nixon in China, The Death of Klinghoffer , Doctor Atomic , Satyagraha, Two Boys by Nico Muhly , Hamlet by Thomas, The Nose, From the House of the Dead , Rossini's Armida, Guillaume Tell, Le Comte Ory and La Donna Del Lago , The First Emperoro by Tan Dun, Saariaho's L'Amour de Loin ,
The Egyptian Helen by Richard Strauss , The Tempest by Thomas Ades , Anna Bolena, Roberto Devereux and Maria Stuarda by Donizetti and other operas you don't get to see every day . Not too shabby !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

They can't please everybody, they have to keep the opera goers satisfied. 
Lost of money involved.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Pugg said:


> They can't please everybody, they have to keep the opera goers satisfied.
> Lost of money involved.


Actually, maybe what they SHOULD be trying to do is keep those seats filled with opera lovers. It will be interesting to follow the seating charts for "Exterminating Angel" and "Cosi..."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Actually, maybe what they SHOULD be trying to do is keep those seats filled with opera lovers. It will be interesting to follow the seating charts for "Exterminating Angel" and "Cosi..."


I can tell you now that The Exterminating Angel means very few seats sold where I am watching.
If I have to guess the numbers...35 seats.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> OP: Opera tickets at the Met are very expensive.
> 
> They expect the old warhorses, year after year.
> Simple economics!


But that is apparently not the case, attendance is declining. I'm fairly conservative myself and I would only suggest that the repertory be slightly more adventurous (as it was four or five years ago) instead of the excessive repetition we are now getting, and better repertory rotation. People aren't going to spend big bucks hearing the same thing they just heard the previous season.

Consider the following operas and the years in which they were last performed:

Lohengrin (2006)
La Forza del Destino (2006)
Samson et Dalila (2006)
Fidelio (2006)
Boris Godunov (2011)
La Favorite (1978)

These are repertory standards, not adventures. No opera goer should have to wait 8-12 years to hear these works. Consider also we have one of the finest exponents of Lohengrin among the living, so we are not lacking the resources!

@superhorn
I basically agree with you, my complaint really only concerns the past 2-3 years, there seems to be a slackening off.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Saw it last year. Quite enjoyable!


Just to correct this - saw the old production not the new one of course


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I can tell you now that The Exterminating Angel means very few seats sold where I am watching.
> If I have to guess the numbers...35 seats.


I know one person who will be missing - yours truly! :lol:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I definitely want to see Tosca

And I definitely see at least one of the Joyce DiDonato performances


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I definitely want to see Tosca
> 
> And I definitely see at least one of the Joyce DiDonato performances


I am going to miss Tosca, not in the Live HD series .


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I am going to miss Tosca, not in the Live HD series .


Check the list again. Tosca will be shown in theaters Jan 27, 2018.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I notice that Anna Netrebko, once the darling of the Live in HD series, is not scheduled for a single HD performance next year.

See what gaining 35 pounds will do?


----------



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, Anna would have had the HD of Norma had she not dropped out!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> Check the list again. Tosca will be shown in theaters Jan 27, 2018.


I did see it, on the same day I received a e-mail from my local theatre without Tosca.
Thank goodness they made the mistake and we will have Tosca after all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I notice that Anna Netrebko, once the darling of the Live in HD series, is not scheduled for a single HD performance next year.





tristanchord85 said:


> Well, Anna would have had the HD of Norma had she not dropped out!


Thanks goodness for small mercies.


----------



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Thanks goodness for small mercies.


Well, I for one was very excited for a Netrebko Norma, but Radvanovsky is a great sub. But I am not thrilled that the HD Tosca will have someone other than Anna, no matter how talented Opalais is.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> But that is apparently not the case, attendance is declining. I'm fairly conservative myself and I would only suggest that the repertory be slightly more adventurous (as it was four or five years ago) instead of the excessive repetition we are now getting, and better repertory rotation. People aren't going to spend big bucks hearing the same thing they just heard the previous season.
> 
> Consider the following operas and the years in which they were last performed:
> 
> ...


I think 8-12 years is perfectly fine to wait for. That is how long time it usually takes until even the most popular operas get staged in most opera houses and even if these operas are not among the rare operas they are not among the top war horses.
The last time Mascagni´s Iris was performed at the Metropolitan opera was in 1931 that is a long time.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tristanchord85 said:


> Well, I for one was very excited for a Netrebko Norma, but Radvanovsky is a great sub. But I am not thrilled that the HD Tosca will have someone other than Anna, no matter how talented Opalais is.


The general love for trebs is fading as fast as it appeared, she never touched me in any role/ piece.


----------



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The general love for trebs is fading as fast as it appeared, she never touched me in any role/ piece.


I don't get that impression. She still seems to be the most in demand soprano of the moment. Most of what I read about her online is positive. I love her, but as far as her ambition to sing Isolde is concerned...the less said, the better! :devil:
One soprano whose star genuinely has seemed to fade is Danielle DeNiese. I suspect I feel about her like you do about Anna.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Wasn't there a Mefistofele with Georghiu slated for next season?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tristanchord85 said:


> I don't get that impression. She still seems to be the most in demand soprano of the moment. Most of what I read about her online is positive. I love her, but as far as her ambition to sing Isolde is concerned...the less said, the better! :devil:
> One soprano whose star genuinely has seemed to fade is Danielle DeNiese. I suspect I feel about her like you do about Anna.


No feelings whatsoever.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

tristanchord85 said:


> Well, I for one was very excited for a Netrebko Norma, but Radvanovsky is a great sub. But I am not thrilled that the HD Tosca will have someone other than Anna, no matter how talented Opalais is.


I like Netrebko just fine in Russian and her Souvenirs album is lovely, but o don't care for the timbre of her voice in Puccini so I'm fine with this.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

tristanchord85 said:


> I don't get that impression. She still seems to be the most in demand soprano of the moment. Most of what I read about her online is positive. I love her, but as far as her ambition to sing Isolde is concerned...the less said, the better! :devil:


Perhaps she's going to reconsider learning Isolde after having sung Elsa, and having difficulties learning German enough to be careful with the text.

But, I agree. I still think she's a big star. And that's a good point, tristanchord, she certainly was scheduled for an HD for 2017-18, but she dropped the role of _Norma_. 17/18 is the first season she will have not been included, but she's only been in multiple HD transmissions in 11/12 and 14/15 (and the latter for one of them, she was in one opera of the double-bill).

She may be slowing down slightly, but she's still singing major roles for prominent companies.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Cendrillon_ - excellent! It's directed by Laurent Pelly, but the production works.

Also looking forward to _Semiramide_ (their first production since June Anderson?).

The Adès should be interesting.


----------



## Bozzi (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking forward to Norma and the full German version of die zauberflote. Haven't seen Luisa miller for a while so looking forward to seeing that. 

No Wagner in the HD transmission which is a bit of a let down. But that may be down to the proposed ring cycle in season18-19


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bozzi said:


> Looking forward to Norma and the full German version of die zauberflote. Haven't seen Luisa miller for a while so looking forward to seeing that.
> 
> No Wagner in the HD transmission which is a bit of a let down. But that may be down to the proposed ring cycle in season18-19


Nice first post, welcome to Talk Classical also.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Despite my comment about her gaining 35 pounds, I just want to say that I really like Netrebko. Her voice has become quite dramatic in the past few years. She should be singing Lisa in Queen of Spades by now (why is she still singing Violetta?).

If she were to take on Isolde, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No feelings whatsoever.


The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## KingLeer (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone - 

Just joined here; I've been listening to Opera since I was a child but it was only in the last few years I came to embrace it. Born in NYC, my parents have been Season Ticket holders at the MET since 1966 (my father, actually, had been going steadily to the old MET); I've been to many as a child that I can barely remember, but in the last eight years or so, I've been more and more devoted. 

I hear tales of the 'greats' over the years (some of whom I have seen as a youth) but I think I have been excited by some singers as of late, in particular Pretty Yende who I saw perform as Elvira in a fill-in capacity on 2/14 - splendid!

In any event, I am not as excited about the line up and more so due to the cancellation of the new production of "Forza" 
I'm looking forward to a few here that I haven't seen:
Cendrillon
Cosi Fan Tutte
Norma
Thais


Still waiting on a new Samson et Delilah; there hasn't been a good one since Verrett and Vickers lo these many moons ago...

Anyhow, happy to be here! I have inherited my fathers vast, vast live recordings CD collection, and will try and list soon as some may want a copy. He sadly died not long ago but left me a great many CDs (3,000?) mostly live recordings, etc.


----------



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Scott in PA said:


> Despite my comment about her gaining 35 pounds, I just want to say that I really like Netrebko. Her voice has become quite dramatic in the past few years. She should be singing Lisa in Queen of Spades by now (why is she still singing Violetta?).
> 
> If she were to take on Isolde, I'd be thrilled.


She dropped Violetta years ago. I think she felt she couldn't compete with her video performance. I agree she should sing Lisa. I saw an interview with her and Gayle King of all people where she said she liked her heavier figure. Scott, if you want to see Anna go in a more dramatic direction, you will be pleased to know that she is singing Turandot at the Met in 2019 or so. I thought her recent recording of the big aria was surprisingly good. She really surprised me with Lady MacBeth, and I would like to see her do Bluebeard's Castle someday and La Gioconda.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

tristanchord85 said:


> She dropped Violetta years ago. I think she felt she couldn't compete with her video performance. I agree she should sing Lisa. I saw an interview with her and Gayle King of all people where she said she liked her heavier figure. Scott, if you want to see Anna go in a more dramatic direction, you will be pleased to know that she is singing Turandot at the Met in 2019 or so. I thought her recent recording of the big aria was surprisingly good. She really surprised me with Lady MacBeth, and I would like to see her do Bluebeard's Castle someday and La Gioconda.


_Bluebeard_ would suit her voice. But if she had problems with German, imagine her dealing with Hungarian!


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

tristanchord85 said:


> She dropped Violetta years ago. I think she felt she couldn't compete with her video performance.


Yes, it's been a long time since she's sung Violetta. But she's about to sing a few performances at la Scala (March 9, 11, and 14). And she's scheduled to be singing it again in February 2018 at Opéra National de Paris with Placido Domingo as the elder Germont. (Which is perhaps one reason should couldn't replace Opolais in the HD of Tosca. Not that I think the Met would want to demote that younger singer that they've been grooming/promoting, that is married to a star conductor).


----------



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> Yes, it's been a long time since she's sung Violetta. But she's about to sing a few performances at la Scala (March 9, 11, and 14). And she's scheduled to be singing it again in February 2018 at Opéra National de Paris with Placido Domingo as the elder Germont. (Which is perhaps one reason should couldn't replace Opolais in the HD of Tosca. Not that I think the Met would want to demote that younger singer that they've been grooming/promoting, that is married to a star conductor).


Thank you for sharing this information. I think she could still be a fine Violetta. I just hope she does get to preserve on video her Tosca.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KingLeer said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Just joined here; I've been listening to Opera since I was a child but it was only in the last few years I came to embrace it. Born in NYC, my parents have been Season Ticket holders at the MET since 1966 (my father, actually, had been going steadily to the old MET); I've been to many as a child that I can barely remember, but in the last eight years or so, I've been more and more devoted.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Talk Classical, we do have a lot of opera lovers on this site.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tristanchord85 said:


> Thank you for sharing this information. I think she could still be a fine Violetta. I just hope she does get to preserve on video her Tosca.


Don't think so, she never beats the already available ones.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Kaufmann has cancelled Met performances next season. (I think that makes four seasons in a row without the most in-demand tenor.)

Vittorio Grigolo to replace him in _Tosca._


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Scott in PA said:


> Kaufmann has cancelled Met performances next season. (I think that makes four seasons in a row without the most in-demand tenor.)
> 
> Vittorio Grigolo to replace him in _Tosca._


:scold:

Can't say I'm surprised but I am bummed. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> Kaufmann has cancelled Met performances next season. (I think that makes four seasons in a row without the most in-demand tenor.)
> 
> Vittorio Grigolo to replace him in _Tosca._


I wonder if they ever going to invite him again.....like ever......


----------



## bman40 (Mar 13, 2017)

Belowpar said:


> So apparently my birthday next April is 'significant' and therefore for many years the plan has been to make an excuse for my first visit to the Met.
> 
> However, the Marshallian Belowpar has taken the ban on travel and the promised wall personally, and will not be seeking entry under the present conditions.
> 
> Quite a dilemma.....


My wife and I travelled from Vancouver to New York for our 25th anniversary and we saw Eugene Onegin with Anna Netrebko and 
Mariusz Kwiecien - our first visit to NYC and the Met Opera. It was a bucket list moment. It is well worth the trip to sit in the open house and take in the spectacle.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bman40 said:


> My wife and I travelled from Vancouver to New York for our 25th anniversary and we saw Eugene Onegin with Anna Netrebko and
> Mariusz Kwiecien - our first visit to NYC and the Met Opera. It was a bucket list moment. It is well worth the trip to sit in the open house and take in the spectacle.


Belated congratulations and good to see you had a good time, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## kyf (Feb 1, 2017)

_Parsifal_ was last staged at the Met five years ago in 2013.

_Die Meistersinger_ in 2014/15; before that in 2007. The Otto Schenk production was wonderful. Can't believe that they are going to retire that production.

_La Bohème_ keeps being put on every year.

They have a budget; and they probably lose money each time they put on a Wagner opera.

Staging a long & complicated opera probably requires lots of stage-hands & overtime pay. During the previous labor contract negotiation, the union of stage-hands said something like : if you don't have enough money to pay us, then why do you keep staging Wagner?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kyf said:


> _Parsifal_ was last staged at the Met five years ago in 2013.
> 
> _Die Meistersinger_ in 2014/15; before that in 2007. The Otto Schenk production was wonderful. Can't believe that they are going to retire that production.
> 
> ...


r
It's four years, that's the one with Kaufmann. 
( The "bloody"one.)


----------



## kyf (Feb 1, 2017)

In February 2018, when it will be staged again, it _will_ be almost exactly _five_ years since Feb 2013. Do you know what I mean?

Instead of nit-picking, please do your assignment of doing and posting a count of how often popular operas are staged at the Dutch National Opera, if that is one of the ones that you go to; plus any other ones that you are familiar with.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kyf said:


> In February 2018, when it will be staged again, it _will_ be almost exactly _five_ years since Feb 2013. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> Instead of nit-picking, please do your assignment of doing and posting a count of how often popular operas are staged at the Dutch National Opera, if that is one of the ones that you go to.


Do not get me started on that one, horrible, last year won best Opera house of the year though.


----------



## KingLeer (Feb 21, 2017)

Kaufmann consistently denies the MET-goers a chance to see him again, though he is still scheduled to perform at Carnegie in January of 2018. I hope he doesn't cancel that as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KingLeer said:


> Kaufmann consistently denies the MET-goers a chance to see him again, though he is still scheduled to perform at Carnegie in January of 2018. I hope he doesn't cancel that as well.


Perhaps he earns more with this kind of concerts.


----------



## KingLeer (Feb 21, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps he earns more with this kind of concerts.


He may, though he's cited the need to be closer to his children in Europe as a reason for not being able to commit to weeks of rehearsal and performance in the USA these days. Same goes for Bryn Terfel, I'm told...


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm not sure how to feel about the cast for Tosca. Particularly Opolais, who will be on the Met broadcast, but also Grigolo (he'll be on the broadcast too). I wanted to see Kaufmann. And Opolais doesn't fully convince me as someone who can be Tosca. I find her voice a bit light for the role. 

What do you folks think?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> I'm not sure how to feel about the cast for Tosca. Particularly Opolais, who will be on the Met broadcast, but also Grigolo (he'll be on the broadcast too). I wanted to see Kaufmann. And Opolais doesn't fully convince me as someone who can be Tosca. I find her voice a bit light for the role.
> 
> What do you folks think?


This far I am not a big fan off Opolais 's voice but I must say, she can act!


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K (Feb 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> This far I am not a big fan off Opolais 's voice but I must say, she can act!


She does have a certain charisma to her. And she's a looker. While I've never heard or seen Netrebko as Tosca, I have more faith she'd do a good job. When you say you're not a fan of Opolais's voice, do you mean her timbre? Or her singing?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> She does have a certain charisma to her. And she's a looker. While I've never heard or seen Netrebko as Tosca, I have more faith she'd do a good job. When you say you're not a fan of Opolais's voice, do you mean her timbre? Or her singing?


Both to be honest, bit raw sometimes, I call it uncontrolled .


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

What's more realistic? Netrebko as Isolde or Kaufmann as Tristan? Or would both be in way over their heads?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> What's more realistic? Netrebko as Isolde or Kaufmann as Tristan? Or would both be in way over their heads?


Netrebko for sure.


----------

